
Face detection with Python and OpenCV - coderdude
http://blog.jozilla.net/2008/06/27/fun-with-python-opencv-and-face-detection/
======
sandaru1
If anyone is interested, I wrapped OpenCV face detection into a gstreamer
plugin.

<http://github.com/sandaru1/smartcut/tree/master/gst-opencv/>

------
aswanson
Anyone hear of a port of this to beagle board?

~~~
coderdude
For OpenCV you can check out these pages for a hint on where to start:

[http://montamer.blogspot.com/2009/01/opencv-on-
beagleaboard....](http://montamer.blogspot.com/2009/01/opencv-on-
beagleaboard.html)

[http://www.computer-vision-software.com/blog/2009/03/arm-
wre...](http://www.computer-vision-software.com/blog/2009/03/arm-wrestling-
with-opencv/)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1968414/cross-
compilation...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1968414/cross-compilation-
of-opencv-for-arm-9-processor)

For Python on mobile devices (one of the links on the page may provide more
info for Python on ARM Cortex-A8) check out:

<http://www.awaretek.com/pymo.html>

Otherwise start looking on Google

